# Pocket Watch



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi all, looking for a bit of info, I have a Williamson pocket watch here keeps real good time, but its got to the point that I have to wind it 2 or 3 times a day to keep it going, is this a major problem or would a regular service sort this out.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Probabally a good service woud help, whether its worth it is another matter.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

It may well be that the mainspring has become weak BUT, as antony has said a service will also help and at the same time that mainspring can be checked.


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks for the advice, its a ww1 military issue, real nice condition, it probably deserves a service,


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I would recommend that. I think WW1 watches are going to increase in value in the immediate future - 100th Anniversary &c.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

AVO said:


> I would recommend that. I think WW1 watches are going to increase in value in the immediate future - 100th Anniversary &c.


Seconded! There's always a vogue for things "military", and positively identified, genuine, WW1 and WW2 timepieces are always sought after. Worth a good service.


----------



## thistle1314 (Jan 12, 2014)

watch seems to be a lot better now, I fully wound it then held the click back and let it spin out, it runs a lot longer now, it keeps really good time, must be some sort of sticky main spring or something, I don't now.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you think it's "sticky" - then it pretty definitely needs a full service - strip, clean and re-lube and so on!

As already said, might be worth, might not be worth - = - BUT IT NEEDS IT from the sound of things! :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> If you think it's "sticky" - then it pretty definitely needs a full service - strip, clean and re-lube and so on!
> 
> As already said, might be worth, might not be worth - = - BUT IT NEEDS IT from the sound of things! :yes:


Hit the nail on the head there Mel me thinks :yes:


----------

